# Picture Thread: Redoing Toyota driveway truck>



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

This truck did great doing small lots and driveways. The cab was going from rust, but the engine had a crack in the back of the block that was leaking oil pretty bad. That's what started the rebuild.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Doner Truck:94 toyota with a great cab and good running drive train. It's frame is junk.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Couple pics of truck before:


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Will update as I go. Not sure if I should paint the cab red to match my other two red fords or keep the charcoal grey. I think the grey looks good with the black flatbed. What are your thoughts?


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

here is the motor you wanna put in there


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Feel free to come over here and install for free beer


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Whenever I ride my streetbike I wear a bright colored shirt, to increase visibility for safety. Red will catch another motorist's eye before grey will, possibly giving you a very very slight chance that someone will see you and avoid an accident or something. Just one thing to consider, plus you will match the other trucks.:redbounce


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's a great little truck.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Not much progress today.Cut up frame and saved driveline pieces.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Found a couple of small spots on cab that needed some work. No holes on floor, just surface rust., Small hole on back of cab. Will work on cab tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Well I decided to paint it the same color of my 86 toyota. Viper red:redbounce


Did some work on the cab today, hopefully paint the cab only tomorrow. Scraped frame today for a whopping $38.50


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

good project truck will look sharp


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

damn, your 86 is f-in sweet!! did you redo the 86 yourself? if so you got some skills!!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

sjosephlawncare;797406 said:


> damn, your 86 is f-in sweet!! did you redo the 86 yourself? if so you got some skills!!


Thanks. Yes I did a frame up on that truck. Owned it for 12 yrs and sold it 2 years ago. That's what it looked like when I sold it.

Painted the cab today. Couple of runs, but not bad for a landscaper.





Next step is tearing apart 89 toyota plow truck(Motor & cab)


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

G.M.Landscaping;796477 said:


> Feel free to come over here and install for free beer


I dont drink sorry 

you are moving pretty fast keep up the good work


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Amazing paint jobs buddy


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

looks like a great project, keep the pic coming


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Truck is coming along nicely, gonna look awesome! After all that work I wouldn't want to put a plow on it. I also couldn't help but notice all the alternators on your top shelf! Gotta have back ups.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Did a little work on the 89 plow truck today. Removed engine and cab.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Next step is to go over engine. Going to put on a new head gasket, timing stuff and all new gaskets and seals.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

So I got the engine together and installed with tranny. Sprayed some enamel on frame also.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Also put cab on and started to rewire.


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

wow that thing looks awesome. keep the pic's coming of the progress! looks great!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

JDWalkbehind;799196 said:


> wow that thing looks awesome. keep the pic's coming of the progress! looks great!


Thanks, hopefully it will be running tomorrow.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

that is gonna be an awesome lookin truck when your done. looks like your doing really good work


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*truck is looking great so far...nice work cant wait to see the finished project*


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

you have any pic's of the red ford pickup?


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

2005_Sierra;799545 said:


> you have any pic's of the red ford pickup?


Original paint , no rust or body work.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That F150 is unreal!! Nice progress on the Yota also.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

It runs and moves at this point. I was hoping to install all my grey interior out of my 89 into the 94 but it didn't fit. So I vinyl dyed all the blue pieces. Installed the interior and all the plow,salter and beacon wiring. That was a pain and very time consuming.

Next is prepping and painting: 2 new fenders,new lower valance,reusing 2 doors,cowl & hood.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks amazing-great job so far.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like a fun project- look forward to the finished product-nice job


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

Dang, you work fast!

I just spent two days putting a new thermostat and set of guages in my truck.

Did you do this type of work professionally before?


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Mister Plow;800354 said:


> Dang, you work fast!
> 
> I just spent two days putting a new thermostat and set of guages in my truck.
> 
> Did you do this type of work professionally before?


No, not professionally before. I just enjoy doing it also it's necessary when owning lots of equipment. I can't take all the credit, I had a helper on a couple of days.

Started on the doors. Trying to keep the cost down buy fixing these. The expenses added up waaaay to fast.:angry:


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey that's me:waving:


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

that is one sweet blanket you got there, and very nice job it looks sweet


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

2005_Sierra;800648 said:


> that is one sweet blanket you got there, and very nice job it looks sweet


What..You don't like my choo-choo train blanket? I worked on a bob the builder one today.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

you don't look like the kinda guy that should own a blanket like that!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

sjosephlawncare;800907 said:


> you don't look like the kinda guy that should own a blanket like that!


My dad always told me looks can be decieving =]

Build is looking great!!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

More work on doors and hood:


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Finally some more red! Cut in the doors and fenders. Did some other work not worth posting. Can't wait to have the painting done and put everything back together. Too bad the body work doesn't go as fast as the wrenching.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

THat f-150 is sweet, does it have a lift and what size tires are on it


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

you do some awesome work man


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

G.M.Landscaping;796453 said:


>


What part of the engine is this? The rear of the crank? Is that a common problem in the 22R's?

I think I got the same welder as you. Lincoln 100? Wish I had a gas tank for it though. Flux core is kind of a pain

Keep the pics coming! I love the truck.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

newplower;801902 said:


> you do some awesome work man


Thanks,I'm trying



Mister Plow;801907 said:


> What part of the engine is this? The rear of the crank? Is that a common problem in the 22R's?
> 
> I think I got the same welder as you. Lincoln 100? Wish I had a gas tank for it though. Flux core is kind of a pain
> 
> Keep the pics coming! I love the truck.


That's a pic of the rear crank seal, and that crack is NOT a common problem. I've redid many 22re's over the years, and never seen it crack there.

Turns out the crack wasn't leaking after all. It was the new rear seal, which I just put in over the winter when I put a new clutch in.
That f-ing $10 seal just cost me alot of money. Never seen one get a hole in it like that before????Here's a pic:










DRBLawnBuster;801898 said:


> THat f-150 is sweet, does it have a lift and what size tires are on it


Thanks, I bought it stock on 3/09. I put a 2.5" lift on and rear Firestone airbags. I didn't want to buy new wheels or even go wider, so I put on 33x10.50x15 on the stock 15x7.5wheels . I was trying to go for the F350 look.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Some more work:
Hood:


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Fenders:

Valance:

Doors:
Nice big run also....


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Are you going to color/wet sand everything and then finish it off with some polishing glaze? There looks to be a little orange-peel. It will rub right out and look like glass, should be easy with everything apart. I am not criticizing, you do awesome work. That is an intense project to tackle! Good luck.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

adksnowo;801970 said:


> Are you going to color/wet sand everything and then finish it off with some polishing glaze? There looks to be a little orange-peel. It will rub right out and look like glass, should be easy with everything apart. I am not criticizing, you do awesome work. That is an intense project to tackle! Good luck.


Definitely going to wet sand,compound & glaze. With all the bugs, dirt and orange peel and a couple runs. I would like to wait awhile and let it pull all the scratches, but I'm to impatient. Thinking of doing the doors while their off, but the other pieces while bolted on the cab. There too flimsy.

Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Well I took a bunch of pics today wetsanding and buffing, but none of them really came out good.:realmad: So I'll post a couple anyways. Need to get it outside and take some.
I buffed all the pieces off the truck, then mounted.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

looks so good, love those old toyotas


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Wow ,when you redo a truck your not f-ing around. Nice job.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

And who would have thought that an old 94 toyota would be too nice to plow with?

Nice job!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Almost done


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

now you just need a 3/4 yard Salt Dogg spreader on there


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

dmontgomery;802688 said:


> now you just need a 3/4 yard Salt Dogg spreader on there


That would be sweet if I had a place to keep bulk salt and a loader. I do have 1 ton leaves off a dually toyota box truck on the back.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great!!! you got the paint super smooth! But, it's just crying for a different tire/wheel combo!


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

Did you forget to install the plow mount?


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice truck ! You have done a great job on that Toyota !!!


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> Looks great!!! you got the paint super smooth! But, it's just crying for a different tire/wheel combo!


Dude, he's a Toyota guy. If Toyota wanted different wheels on that truck, they would have put them there. Who is he to change that perfection?

Seriously nice job, Thinking of doing this on my 87 22rte 4runner


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Great job. If you're married, then she's a great gal to allow you to spend that much time in the garage. 
Also, are the wheels on the 89 the same ones you use for plowing?



Mister Plow;800354 said:


> Dang, you work fast!
> 
> I just spent two days putting a new thermostat and set of guages in my truck.
> 
> Did you do this type of work professionally before?


I agree with you on that one. 
With the smoke breaks after each part is removed, it'd probabley take me a summer of M-F to get that far.

I also like your comment about the their, they're and there. It get's me each time, as well.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*great job g.m. truck looks awesome good luck this winter with her*


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

just use hammer paint on the rims in black and she would he tits, well she already is but it would put her over the top,

i had one just like that,it ate clutches so i got rid of her when i moved,guy came over hooked up jumper cables and she started right up, i told my wife it was a sign not to sell it but i had too,

nice job love the red

i bet i sprayed more red than you, it was my first time, i thought the fumes were making me nervous it was painting lol, it wasn't so bad, but is an expesive way to learn lol


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Mister Plow;803174 said:


> Did you forget to install the plow mount?


I'll put in on before winter. It's so easy to install. Only uses 6 bolts.



sjosephlawncare;803163 said:


> Looks great!!! you got the paint super smooth! But, it's just crying for a different tire/wheel combo!


I'm done throwing money at this.payup. Well not yet. Still want to buy a new grille and bumper.



cleansweep007;803306 said:


> Nice truck ! You have done a great job on that Toyota !!!


Thanks


AiRhed;803313 said:


> Dude, he's a Toyota guy. If Toyota wanted different wheels on that truck, they would have put them there. Who is he to change that perfection?
> 
> Seriously nice job, Thinking of doing this on my 87 22rte 4runner


Also thanks



cwpm410;803321 said:


> Great job. If you're married, then she's a great gal to allow you to spend that much time in the garage.
> Also, are the wheels on the 89 the same ones you use for plowing
> 
> I agree with you on that one.
> ...


Got divorced last year. Wonder why?prsport

Those tires actually plowed really well.



nickplowing1972;803932 said:


> *great job g.m. truck looks awesome good luck this winter with her*


Thanks


IPLOWSNO;804058 said:


> just use hammer paint on the rims in black and she would he tits, well she already is but it would put her over the top,
> 
> i had one just like that,it ate clutches so i got rid of her when i moved,guy came over hooked up jumper cables and she started right up, i told my wife it was a sign not to sell it but i had too,
> 
> ...


Sweet job on that boat. Man that's a long car. Looks like you laid that out preety good for your first time. Great job


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Just a couple more. Cleaned up the wheels & tires for these.:


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

- Double Post -


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice work guy. That truck looks incredible. I got a 98 Dodge that needs a make over. Interested? LOL


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

What a difference, it looks great. My truck is gunna need painted sometime- so many dings and scratches


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. I'll probably going do redo my 94 f150 someday also. It's the original paint with no clear coat. Lots of chips in it.

Time to find a new project to work on.


----------



## Pusher5.4 (Sep 8, 2008)

looks really great! you did an awesome job! great old yota getting a new lease on life


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Pusher5.4;807062 said:


> looks really great! you did an awesome job! great old yota getting a new lease on life


Thanks. Working on putting a dual battery setup on next. Been running good so far.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

"I'm done throwing money at this.. Well not yet. Still want to buy a new grille and bumper"

Paint them gloss black to match the mirrors, and bed... Will cost less than getting new ones !!!!

Looks great BTW 

I restored my 88-GMC K-1500 this summer I love the old body style vehicles


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

that thing makes me sad i got rid of my old girl, it is definately a trucks truck, you know an actual truck you can use, functional flatbed, oh yeah i am loving it.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Had to move the plows today, so I mounted my undercarriage.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Used the toyota to move the 8' pro plow. A little heavier then the 6.5'wesport


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

Sweet! Thanks for the update. I loved this thread. Awesome job!


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Wow, you did an amazing job on this. Though I've gotta say, that bed looks a bit long for that wheel base. Especially when you've got a spreader hanging off the back. Did you build it that length for a specific reason?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

paint all the chrome and rims black, she would look so sweet imo


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good. Nice job, it definitely shows that you take your time and enjoy doing it. I would venture to guess you have a lot of repeat customers if you take pride in your landscaping/plowing like you do with your trucks.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Looks sweet, really nice work. :yup:

May I suggest lowering those plow lights tho? They looks kind of silly up so high. I lowered the ones on my first Western. :yup:


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Hubjeep;837518 said:


> Looks sweet, really nice work. :yup:
> 
> May I suggest lowering those plow lights tho? They looks kind of silly up so high. I lowered the ones on my first Western. :yup:


Now that I look at them they are a little high. Maybe I'll drop them about 4-6"?

You do know that 2 of those pics I posted, are a different plow on the toyota ,right?


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Can someone photoshop my wheels blacK?
I have a set of stock steel wheels I'm thinking of painting black and running over the winter.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

wheels aint black yet


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

IPLOWSNO;862943 said:


> wheels aint black yet


Guess there's no photoshoppers here.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

dont be afraid its only paint, i used a rustoleom product called hammer finish, it works well and my rims are a couple years old and still look good,


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Did some sandblasting, primer and painting on some old stock steel wheels.
Getting some Goodyear wranglers mounted tomorrow.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Not sure if I want raised white letters out or in?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Out.......


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm in for out and it is about time lol


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Letters in, this isn't the 1970's.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Nozzleman;879823 said:


> Letters in, this isn't the 1970's.


Lol no it isnt but i sure wish it was.:laughing:

Still think OUT looks better


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Not sure about letters Mine are usually in but those rims black are gunna look cool I am glad you decided to do it


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Nozzleman;879823 said:


> Letters in, this isn't the 1970's.


dam, that was cold hahaha, was it the 70's dam that had a long run for a trend then, i started driving in 84 legally anyway, but it all depends on the look imo

that truck would look cool with all the chrome blacked out,

but seeing he has chrome , letters look good just gotta keep em clean,


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Well I didn't go 70's. LOL. White in.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks good. but I would have went white out. JMO.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

looks nice just need to spray some black magic on the tires


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

looks better then new man.... i know just how much work that takes... a job well done


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

This is the big 'ole rotator I'll be running this year.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, white out looks awesome IMO. You did an awesome job on that rebuild!


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks great ! I can tell by the photo's you take pride in your work. This is what I do everyday for a living and in the past 30 years and I can say that I have seen the good and the bad.

Now you just need some snow to move !


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

put another axle behind it make it a 6x6, that would be cool as hell , and fill it in nicely, you can pull it off i bet too lol


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

White out would have ruined the whole clean look. Very nice.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Those rims look WET!!! Truck looks nice and clean!


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks awsome. Great job


----------



## SnyCo (Nov 16, 2009)

i don't post often, but this is one awesome truck.... very nice job. its been 10 years since i've sold my yota and this makes me want another one... BADLY!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

KL&M Snow Div.;881781 said:


> Looks good, white out looks awesome IMO. You did an awesome job on that rebuild!





TLB;881880 said:


> Looks great ! I can tell by the photo's you take pride in your work. This is what I do everyday for a living and in the past 30 years and I can say that I have seen the good and the bad.
> 
> Now you just need some snow to move !





IPLOWSNO;881886 said:


> put another axle behind it make it a 6x6, that would be cool as hell , and fill it in nicely, you can pull it off i bet too lol





affekonig;881936 said:


> White out would have ruined the whole clean look. Very nice.





masternate42;881992 said:


> Those rims look WET!!! Truck looks nice and clean!





show-n-go;882038 said:


> Looks awsome. Great job





dapucker1;884524 said:


> i don't post often, but this is one awesome truck.... very nice job. its been 10 years since i've sold my yota and this makes me want another one... BADLY!


Thanks for the comments.

It better start snowing soon.


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

Truck looks great. 

What is the product you are using on the rust repairs? I have an 85 Yota with some rust issues needs some TLC in the next year. 

I was quoted over $2500 to fix mine by a retired auto body pro but he said the bed rust will come back again.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

That is a cool little truck


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

what bed rust looks like he 86 d it to me


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

You did a great job through and through, the progression pics are the best, thanks for taking time to share this with up.

Now get out and make some payup


----------



## 1977ford250 (Feb 2, 2009)

Absolutely awesome job. Your F-150 and Toyota look great. Now i just need to see the 1977 ford f-350. Thanks again for sharing the photos of the rebuild. Mike.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

1977ford250;886879 said:


> Absolutely awesome job. Your F-150 and Toyota look great. Now i just need to see the 1977 ford f-350. Thanks again for sharing the photos of the rebuild. Mike.


No current pics with plow thou.


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;886307 said:


> what bed rust looks like he 86 d it to me


Yes... Exactly what I want to do with my Toyota. It looked like some sort of epoxy - granted the rust was ground down to nothing.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

are they work trucks or show trucks? Great looking trucks, The toy looks amazing, i've got two that you can restore if you want. I just washed one of my trucks for the first time since april a couple weeks ago... looks like you detail yours with a toothbrush every 6 hours


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

Very cool 77's my favorite year for older fords. What year are the seats in it? Looks good!


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

great truck 
they dont make new trucks that good anymore


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

cpsnowremoval;887717 said:


> great truck
> they dont make new trucks that good anymore


On some of the Toyota forums many say the 1995 and earlier were the best ones built. Later generations kinda slipped a bit.


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

Exact Services;887738 said:


> On some of the Toyota forums many say the 1995 and earlier were the best ones built. Later generations kinda slipped a bit.


oh i was refering to the 77 f250


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Exact Services;887477 said:


> Yes... Exactly what I want to do with my Toyota. It looked like some sort of epoxy - granted the rust was ground down to nothing.


Not sure what pics your talking about. But I used a product called "Right Stuff de-ruster" sold at advance auto parts on any rusty areas first. I've used that stuff for a few years and really liked it. They now sell something made by purple power called De-ruster. I bought a bottle but haven't tried it yet. In this build I've used some of these things:
Fiberglass resin
All metal putty
epoxy primer
high build primer surfacer

Hope that helps


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

BSDeality;887629 said:


> are they work trucks or show trucks? Great looking trucks, The toy looks amazing, i've got two that you can restore if you want. I just washed one of my trucks for the first time since april a couple weeks ago... looks like you detail yours with a toothbrush every 6 hours


I've read your threads over the years. Gave me the idea to put a plow on the yota. I actually saved some of your pics on my comp.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Added some LED reverse lights under the bumper. Not very impressed with them yet. They do make a difference thou. They're wired to either use a switch or come on with the regular reverse lights.


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

G.M.Landscaping;887845 said:


> Not sure what pics your talking about. But I used a product called "Right Stuff de-ruster" sold at advance auto parts on any rusty areas first. I've used that stuff for a few years and really liked it. They now sell something made by purple power called De-ruster. I bought a bottle but haven't tried it yet. In this build I've used some of these things:
> Fiberglass resin
> All metal putty
> epoxy primer
> ...


Helps a ton - thanks for the input!


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

are those the LED driving lights that ya see around at the auto parts stores?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Man, awesome job, want to do a 89 Chevy 1500 for me? lol


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

masternate42;888244 said:


> are those the LED driving lights that ya see around at the auto parts stores?


Yes. $30 from Advance auto parts. I took them apart and filled them with dielectric grease and siliconed the outside of them. Probably will last a couple weeks when the salty slush gets to them.

When they die, I think I'm going to install some 6" oval led's.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok, so those Advance auto parts LED's sucked. Would make better dome lights then driving lights. So I bought these. The round ones are super bright led's($60 ea.) The square ones are 55w halagon waterproof tractor lights($38 ea)


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Bottom only:










Top Only:










Both:


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Got a dusting the other day than turned icy at night. Salted one apartment complex.

I need some snow.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have those same LEDs on the back of my salter........I am really happy with them......


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

If you only plow in the winter you should take on painting projects for extra cash. Your work is amazing. I got a 1995 f250 if you need some paint work. I dont think Buffalo is to far.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

dmontgomery;894567 said:


> I have those same LEDs on the back of my salter........I am really happy with them......


If your talking about the round ones, then yes I really like them. They put out 1000 lumens each.



green frog;894741 said:


> If you only plow in the winter you should take on painting projects for extra cash. Your work is amazing. I got a 1995 f250 if you need some paint work. I don't think Buffalo is to far.


I learned body work 20 years ago from my best friend who's a body man. When I'm slow during the winter I'll help him out doing body work. Not my favorite thing to do. I'd rather turn wrenches.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Those look real nice lots of backup light power! looks like you got a bit more then we did. Nothing even covered my truck, just a bit on hedges and mulch beds


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Added some wings today. Still need some markers. Welded all the brackets on.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Man, I'm so bored I'm just trying to find things to fix or work on.

Removed one of the latches and put a hinge on the spreader. Works good and can't lose it now.

Supossed to get some snow this weekend...will see.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

The truck is looking good.



G.M.Landscaping;912702 said:


> Man, I'm so bored I'm just trying to find things to fix or work on.


Do yourself a favor and put big washers on the bolts for your rubber edges on the wings. I use hex head 1/2" bolts, with grade 8 5/8" washers on top of 1" washers (1/2" washers will want to slip inside the 1" ones). The 1" washers are over 2" o.d. and they won't pull through the rubber. I also put a third bolt in them too because the upper inner edge over time will start pulling away from the wing.

Here is a link to pics in case you're interested.
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=889737&postcount=12

Just some friendly advice for ya from my experiences with the wings.


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

You do one heck of a rebuild! And to think, it was all becuase of a $10 gasket I'm also very intersted in learning the tire, rim and lift size on your 150, it looks great.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice idea with the hinge. I am hoping for some white stuff this weekend also!


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

that yota would look cool with some round led tail lights. walmart has some for like 15 or so a peice


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Duncan90si;912731 said:


> The truck is looking good.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and put big washers on the bolts for your rubber edges on the wings. I use hex head 1/2" bolts, with grade 8 5/8" washers on top of 1" washers (1/2" washers will want to slip inside the 1" ones). The 1" washers are over 2" o.d. and they won't pull through the rubber. I also put a third bolt in them too because the upper inner edge over time will start pulling away from the wing.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm going to do. Thanks. I didn't like the way the carriage bolts sank into the rubber anyways. I'm going to see how long this rubber lasts. Need to find some urethane like you got.



J.R. Services;912822 said:


> You do one heck of a rebuild! And to think, it was all becuase of a $10 gasket I'm also very intersted in learning the tire, rim and lift size on your 150, it looks great.


I wanted a small lift and still run the stock wheels running 33's. I didn't want wide wheels that stuck out. Wanted the F350 look. So I put a 2-1/2" suspension lift and BFG's 33x10.50x15 tires on it. I also have firestone airbags in the back. Best thing i bought.



deere615;913608 said:


> Nice idea with the hinge. I am hoping for some white stuff this weekend also!


Yep, it better not pass us up this time.



cpsnowremoval;913752 said:


> that yota would look cool with some round led tail lights. walmart has some for like 15 or so a peice


That's in the future. Thanks


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.jerres.com/

Give Jerre a call. Thats who I get my urethane edges off of.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Duncan90si;914254 said:


> http://www.jerres.com/
> 
> Give Jerre a call. Thats who I get my urethane edges off of.


What did they cost?


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

cpsnowremoval;913752 said:


> that yota would look cool with some round led tail lights. walmart has some for like 15 or so a peice


superbrightleds.com has really nice lights, I get all mine from there. definitely better than walmart brand


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Got my first push of the season. 4-6". Plowerd for 16 hrs.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

G.M.Landscaping;914297 said:


> What did they cost?


They were right around $100 for a pair of 2" inch thick edges. He has thinner ones too I believe.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Sure didnt pass us up we got more than I thought we would


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

Just went thru the entire thread...

AwwwweSome !


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Duncan90si;916256 said:


> They were right around $100 for a pair of 2" inch thick edges. He has thinner ones too I believe.


Thanks. Going to see how long the stock ones last first.



deere615;917057 said:


> Sure didnt pass us up we got more than I thought we would


These are the storms I like. Enough to do all my accounts, but not to much to cause headaches.

Going to check out your storm pics when you post them like you said.



pmorrissette;917113 said:


> Just went thru the entire thread...
> 
> AwwwweSome !


Thanks.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I took a bunch of pictures even made some videos. I might try and throw a couple pics up tonight


----------



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

Sweet truck, you know your stuff.

Have the same set-up [93' with a 6.5 Western], wondering what you did to your suspension to prevent sag. 
And what mod' [if any] to handle the auxiliary lights, would like to add to mine but hear it would stress the alternator/battery.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

MJay;919288 said:


> Sweet truck, you know your stuff.
> 
> Have the same set-up [93' with a 6.5 Western], wondering what you did to your suspension to prevent sag.
> And what mod' [if any] to handle the auxiliary lights, would like to add to mine but hear it would stress the alternator/battery.
> ...


----------



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

3rd year plowing with this truck, clutch is holding up so far. 

First plowed with a V6 I picked up for a dollar with no clutch, after install it lasted a whole 3months, not sure if it was the install, or the pushing that burnt the clutch.
If I have to install another clutch I'll be looking for something heavy-duty, Marlin's have a good rep..

Thanks for the info re: battery set-up.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Hah, that Toyo is awsome!!!!! Nice work!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

MJay;919720 said:


> 3rd year plowing with this truck, clutch is holding up so far.
> 
> First plowed with a V6 I picked up for a dollar with no clutch, after install it lasted a whole 3months, not sure if it was the install, or the pushing that burnt the clutch.
> If I have to install another clutch I'll be looking for something heavy-duty, Marlin's have a good rep..
> ...


Good to know you got 3 years at least on that clutch. I'm either going with a centerforce or marlin when this one goes.



procut;920452 said:


> Hah, that Toyo is awsome!!!!! Nice work!


Thanks


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Added some 1/8" plate and two extra bolts to the wings. 
Looks like I'm going to buy that urethane quicker than I wanted. That much wear on one push.

Calling for 1-2" tonight


----------



## piperpm (Oct 17, 2009)

Just looked thru all your pics from start to finish.. you deserve some great credit... that is a sweet little rig you have there... we do mostly driveways and small lots here and I would run that truck anyday!! Great job!! Cheers to a good season...


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

the led flood lights are sound off signals right? I have one of those on my atv along with all led flashin leds as seen in my signature


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

*Truck caught fire*

12-31-09 Weather man calling for less than an 1". Woke up to 3" of heavy wet snow.
Start plowing first lot at 5:00am. 10 minutes into plowing the truck stated to die. Gave it some gas to keep it running when smoke started pouring out of the hood. Holy sh*t, the trucks on fire.

Pop the hood and started throwing snow on all the wires that were on fire. I'm yanking at the glowing wires off the battery and still throwing snow. Finally got it out.One of the wires on fire was heading into the cab. Luckily got all the fire out.

Trucks still running. Nothing else works. No lights,plow, wipers, heater so on.

Spent the next 4 hrs splicing wires back together in the middle of the parking lot.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

yikes... man that was a close one...... i can't belive you got it out with snow...

time to invest in an extingusher


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

Ow!!!!!! That sucks!

Really takes a chunk out of the ol' pride and confidence wondering what went wrong after all that hard work, don't it.

Did you already scrap the wiring out of the other truck?

Good luck getting it back on the road.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

theonlybull;937820 said:


> yikes... man that was a close one...... i can't belive you got it out with snow...
> 
> time to invest in an extingusher


I bought one two weeks ago and had it in the truck. Took it out the day before. The snow was very wet heavy snow.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Mister Plow;937832 said:


> Ow!!!!!! That sucks!
> 
> Really takes a chunk out of the ol' pride and confidence wondering what went wrong after all that hard work, don't it.
> 
> ...


It was back on the road that same day. I got it spliced up and plowed for 12 hrs. with no alternator for half the day.


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

Reminds me of a time I put an auto start in a Dakota that I had. I was all happy with my self that it actually worked.wesportxysport

I had ran a power wire straight from the battery, thru the firewall, and near the steering column. A little too near the column as it turned out. The steering got a little stiff pulling out of my driveway, so I gave it a good yank, cuz I didn't know what it was, until my feet lit up like a flash bulb from the sparking coming off the now grounded wire.:crying: Luckily no fire, but taught me a lesson about where I run my wires............. And to use fuses!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Here's what I think went wrong:
A week ago I added an extra 6 gauge wire straight from the alt to the battery with no fuse.
Running the truck with all the accessories I added and had on at the same time while running the plow screwed up the alternator. The alternator shorted out and since there was no fuse in the big wire it was glowing cherry red and on fire. It was zipped tied to the truck's main & plow wiring harnesses. So it melted them in a bunch of places also.

The stock alt is a 60amp. 
I was running two 55w reverse lights. 
two 55w lights in rotator
Higher output lights in plow(90/100w bulbs)
heater blower motor
plow
running lights

When I got everything spliced back up, and replaced the factory 80Amp fuse that had blown, I touched the neg wire to the battery and it arced. So I unhooked the alt wire and tried again and everything worked. So I'm assuming that the alt shorted and started melting the unfused wire. If I hadn't put that wire on, then just the factory 80amp fuse would of blown and no fire.

Does that seem like too much strain on an 60amp alt with dual battery setup?


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

You did a great job on the truck


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

holy cow that would have scared the living crap outta me. yeah they were wrong and that was some heavy snow more coming this weekend! Glad you got everything back together quickly and you are safe! 

lol sounds like alot of strain I just upgraded my white trucks alternator from 105 to 145.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Supper Grassy;937934 said:


> You did a great job on the truck


Thanks



deere615;938014 said:


> holy cow that would have scared the living crap outta me. yeah they were wrong and that was some heavy snow more coming this weekend! Glad you got everything back together quickly and you are safe!
> 
> lol sounds like alot of strain I just upgraded my white trucks alternator from 105 to 145.


I wish I could upgrade my alt. with a direct bolt on, but my case is too small for any decent amp output. Have to go with an GM alt and make brackets an do some wiring.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

G.M.Landscaping;937879 said:


> Here's what I think went wrong:
> A week ago I added an extra 6 gauge wire straight from the alt to the battery with no fuse.
> Running the truck with all the accessories I added and had on at the same time while running the plow screwed up the alternator. The alternator shorted out and since there was no fuse in the big wire it was glowing cherry red and on fire. It was zipped tied to the truck's main & plow wiring harnesses. So it melted them in a bunch of places also.
> 
> ...


OUCH! good thing you got it out in time, Truck fires are nasty, my tree guy had an entire truck burned to the ground from fuel leak in a matter of 30 seconds. We have extinguishers in every truck now for that reason (and mounted so you can get at them quick)

You're probably pushing it on the electrical system. the Dual batteries helps immensly I'm sure. we run just single batteries but I've swapped to LED mini-lightbars to cut down on power usuage to save it for the plow. I try to swap in LED's whereever possible. we run standard bulbs for headlights in our toys and try to run with parking lights only or off completely if conditions allow (led strobe always going). We also run just a single 55w reverse flood on one truck and dual 55w's on the other. The truck with the single 55w is on a DPDT relay and is set to come on auto with engaging reverse usually. This helps keep the battery charged up better too, The other truck has dual 55w reverse aux lights that are just on all the time and it does take a toll on the battery if you're not careful with using the plow. keeping the heater on 2 or 3 helps reduce power a bit too.


----------



## Jim Prill (Jan 11, 2004)

I have purchased alot of my toyota parts from northwest offroad. I believe they have a 160 amp 4cyl alt.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

dam you realize that could of been a redo of the redo thread right there , glad ya caught it and put it out


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

IPLOWSNO;940835 said:


> dam you realize that could of been a redo of the redo thread right there , glad ya caught it and put it out


Yep, that would've sucked. No full coverage either.



Jim Prill;940765 said:


> I have purchased alot of my toyota parts from northwest offroad. I believe they have a 160 amp 4cyl alt.


I bought stuff from them before. No prices on their website and there closed for the holidays still.



BSDeality;940742 said:


> OUCH! good thing you got it out in time, Truck fires are nasty, my tree guy had an entire truck burned to the ground from fuel leak in a matter of 30 seconds. We have extinguishers in every truck now for that reason (and mounted so you can get at them quick)
> 
> You're probably pushing it on the electrical system. the Dual batteries helps immensely I'm sure. we run just single batteries but I've swapped to LED mini-lightbars to cut down on power usage to save it for the plow. I try to swap in LED's whereever possible. we run standard bulbs for headlights in our toys and try to run with parking lights only or off completely if conditions allow (led strobe always going). We also run just a single 55w reverse flood on one truck and dual 55w's on the other. The truck with the single 55w is on a DPDT relay and is set to come on auto with engaging reverse usually. This helps keep the battery charged up better too, The other truck has dual 55w reverse aux lights that are just on all the time and it does take a toll on the battery if you're not careful with using the plow. keeping the heater on 2 or 3 helps reduce power a bit too.


Hey thanks for responding and giving all that info. Last year the only accessory I had added was a single strobe beacon and had no problems. I just ordered a Soundoff led mini lightbar to replace the halogen lightbar I was running this year.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

I did some testing the other day and checked some of the draw on my truck:
Thought someone might find this interesting.
90/100W Plow lights:Low 15.5amp
High 16.5
2 halogen backup lights: 8.95amp
Rotator:10.35amp
Heater blower:6-16amp
LED lights on cab protector:2.6amp
Regular truck reverse lights:5.8
Wipers:4.7
Salt spreader:10.3
Truck running lights:8.58
Truck Low beams:4.32
High:9.62

So just running Low plow lights,rotator, halogen backup, blower on low and running lights I'm already using 49.38amps. Can't test the draw on the plow, but I'm sure it's pretty high.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

So much for this weekend storm?


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

deere615;941245 said:


> So much for this weekend storm?


Idiots. It went from 3-5", to 2-4, then 1-3 and finally we got nothing more. And to top it off, the Steelers are out and the pens lost 5 in a row today.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

we got about 30'' over the weekend, bring your toy over i will let ya do my sister inlaws, she went out of town so it's waist deep.


----------



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

G.M.Landscaping;941224 said:


> I did some testing the other day and checked some of the draw on my truck:
> Thought someone might find this interesting.
> 90/100W Plow lights:Low 15.5amp
> High 16.5
> ...


Glad you saved the truck and yourself.
I know this wasn't the problem but the off-roaders stay away from the split wire protectors: they say they have the potential to channel water towards electric connections.

Best of luck with the upgrade.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I had my stereo amp under the seat in my truck back in high school light on fire. Thank GOD the guy i bought the truck from had an extinguisher custom painted and mounted to the floor of the cab.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Man maybe I should wish for no snow that was a nice little storm today


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

IPLOWSNO;941976 said:


> we got about 30'' over the weekend, bring your toy over i will let ya do my sister inlaws, she went out of town so it's waist deep.


Personally I hope I never get a big dumping like that. 4-5" at a time



MJay;942904 said:


> Glad you saved the truck and yourself.
> I know this wasn't the problem but the off-roaders stay away from the split wire protectors: they say they have the potential to channel water towards electric connections.
> 
> Best of luck with the upgrade.


I can see that with off roading and deep water crossings, but that loom saved alot of my wiring.



02powerstroke;942931 said:


> I had my stereo amp under the seat in my truck back in high school light on fire. Thank GOD the guy i bought the truck from had an extinguisher custom painted and mounted to the floor of the cab.


Talk about heated seats. I'm keeping my extinguisher in my truck from now on.


deere615;943038 said:


> Man maybe I should wish for no snow that was a nice little storm today


We've been getting alot nice little storms lately.payup


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

G.M.Landscaping;945127 said:


> We've been getting alot nice little storms lately.payup


Oh yeah! For me itspayup for the customers getting their bill its lol I am with you 3-5" gets me plenty of work


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

I just got done 2 hrs ago, and everything covered again.

I have a customer that's been out of town, and she said still take care of her place. She's going to sh*t when she gets her bill. I don't worry about billing the commercials, but I always worry about the residential paying. It's been adding up quickly lately.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

G.M.Landscaping;945192 said:


> I just got done 2 hrs ago, and everything coved again.
> 
> I have a customer that's been out of town, and she said still take care of her place. She's going to sh*t when she gets her bill. I don't worry about billing the commercials, but I always worry about the residentials paying. It's been adding up quickly lately.


Yeah Some resis I worry about. One commercial I worry about complaining and another I worry about paying. Most will usually pay its just I hate when people get a high bill then say well how about we only wait till 3inches from now on and no salt


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

We've had 6 plow days of snow in the last 10 days. Expecting more for the next three days in a row.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Picked up a new driveway. First plow.:laughing:


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

haha pittsburgh would go insane if we had that much snow! Big storm coming thurs-fri! Did you have to do anything different to the plow truck so it wouldnt catch fire since you dont have a bigger alternetor yet? I mean I know you said you spliced wires back together but that doesnt solve the problem correct? Or are you just being careful not running all you lights etc?


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

deere615;946921 said:


> haha pittsburgh would go insane if we had that much snow! Big storm coming thurs-fri! Did you have to do anything different to the plow truck so it wouldnt catch fire since you dont have a bigger alternetor yet? I mean I know you said you spliced wires back together but that doesnt solve the problem correct? Or are you just being careful not running all you lights etc?


On Friday I replaced all the bad wires. There's still one section I'd like to get from a junkyard thou. I really haven't had any time to do much else. So I'm only sparingly running one accessory at a time for now. I didn't add another wire from the alt to battery either.

I had a new customer this year ask if I could only plow when we get 6" from now on.prsport
Costing her to much.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

G.M.Landscaping;947224 said:


> On Friday I replaced all the bad wires. There's still one section I'd like to get from a junkyard thou. I really haven't had any time to do much else. So I'm only sparingly running one accessory at a time for now. I didn't add another wire from the alt to battery either.
> 
> I had a new customer this year ask if I could only plow when we get 6" from now on.prsport
> Costing her to much.


Oh Ok. Yikes thats the one thing I dont want my customers to say. Cause then it screws you up for the years where we dont get much


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Replaced the rotator with a Soundoff Pinnacle lightbar. Also replaced some markers and 4 round lights in rear of truck with all LED's.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Had to add this so the turn signal's didn't blink fast.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice LED's look pretty nice all over the truck. Looks like we are clear for a week or so. I just washed both trucks today.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I just bought the same led bar about a week ago. 

Lets hope this warm front passes by quickly.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Duncan90si;959632 said:


> I just bought the same led bar about a week ago.
> 
> Lets hope this warm front passes by quickly.


Looks like no snow for quite awhile.

Last year I only salted twice in Feb and nothing at all in March. We better be getting more snow this year.

What do you think of your mini lightbar?


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I like it so far. I bought it at a local store near Butler for $225. I really like the low profile of the bar.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Not much snow going on lately. So I redid my friends Toyota.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Added some 2" to the Pro wings.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i was gonna say ya needed tailights but your on your game lol

i almost bought one of these toyotas,but i am on the fence, btw, am i your friend, good to hear when do i drop her off, i prefer red?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

What did you all do to his toyota? paint? I need to have you paint my blue truck sometime!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

IPLOWSNO;985490 said:


> i was gonna say ya needed tailights but your on your game lol
> 
> i almost bought one of these toyotas,but i am on the fence, btw, am i your friend, good to hear when do i drop her off, i prefer red?


I work pretty cheap also. Got paid a case of diet coke for it.:laughing:



deere615;986016 said:


> What did you all do to his toyota? paint? I need to have you paint my blue truck sometime!


It needed rockers and cab corners fixed. It had a flatbed on it, but he wanted a stock bed back on it. Did all the body work, painted, and wetsanded/buffed. Also added some leaves in the rear & cranked the front torsions up.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

dam your prices are high how do you feel about generic soda, a case and a 6er of the finest cheap non carbonated soda you can find lol


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey G.M.-L, GREAT job. In my day I painted cars for 20+ years, and yours are excellent. In going through your whole project, I was wondering if you mentioned the brand paint you are using. I take it it is enamel with a hardner so you can wet sand and buff it within a few days. I'd be interested to know. Your plow looks painted and buffed too. Again, GREAT job.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

IPLOWSNO;986627 said:


> dam your prices are high how do you feel about generic soda, a case and a 6er of the finest cheap non carbonated soda you can find lol


LOL, Now you sound just like some of my customers after they got their latest invoice. Bet they would all like to pay in generic soda


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

kbsnow;987243 said:


> Hey G.M.-L, GREAT job. In my day I painted cars for 20+ years, and yours are excellent. In going through your whole project, I was wondering if you mentioned the brand paint you are using. I take it it is enamel with a hardner so you can wet sand and buff it within a few days. I'd be interested to know. Your plow looks painted and buffed too. Again, GREAT job.


I would of liked to of used PPG's base and clear, but for this project I went with their cheaper line Omni base/clear. I've had good luck using it in the past, and it's way cheaper. I used Omni MC161 high solids clear. I haven't sprayed a enamel job for at least 10 years now. Maybe for a trailer but not anymore on vehicles.

Ideally I would of waited longer before wetsanding to help pull all the scratches, but it wasn't my garage and I wanted to get it out of there. Over the summer time I'll probably wetsand it again with 2000 grit and rebuff it.

In about 2 years everything is going to be waterborne paint. Should make things pretty interesting.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

their already sayin' that the switch is gonna happen soon. atleast that's what my supplier is telling me. alot of the shops around here have switched already.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

THANKS for the response. You painted so fast I didn't think you did base-coat clear coat, so I didn't even think to ask. I can't wait until the water paints come out. Will be interesting I think.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Just checking in on ya Gregg and also I was a bit off I had said 4-6" and we got way more! I hope all is well and you were able to keep up!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

deere615;999465 said:


> Just checking in on ya Gregg and also I was a bit off I had said 4-6" and we got way more! I hope all is well and you were able to keep up!


Started a new thread also, just for the storm pics. Tried to think of a good title but you took it.LOL
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=99853


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

G.M.Landscaping;1000566 said:


> Started a new thread also, just for the storm pics. Tried to think of a good title but you took it.LOL
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=99853


LMAO I stole it from the news stations!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Saw this today @ harbor frieght. Nearly identical to yours down to the plow and spreader!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Haha. That's my friend's truck. He just sold it for $5000 to someone. We custom made that bed. Which Harbor Frieght? I was there today also.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

G.M.Landscaping;1021395 said:


> Haha. That's my friend's truck. He just sold it for $5000 to someone. We custom made that bed. Which Harbor Frieght? I was there today also.


Seriously?? Thats awesome! I was like these trucks are not extremely popular and it was setup just like yours. I was at harbor frieght on campbells run road in robinson These was all kinds of plow trucks there-and of coures every old retired guy there LMAO
I picked up another set of backup lights and an air sander


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Found this old phone pic from a couple years ago of both trucks. I wrenched on his truck quite abit over the years. That was funny you happened to see it way out there and post pics on here.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow nice picture. Yeah it was funny when I saw it but even funnier that you have work on it and new about it! Probably lives somewhere close to me so I will keep an eye out in the future. And now that I look at my picture I see the white paper showing it was recently changed over


----------



## Freebird (Mar 1, 2010)

G.M. I decided coke to expensive but for a 12 pack of Diet Rite Cola if you want to build me a yota plow truck I'd be thrilled. I will even throw in a straw!!!!


----------



## grt (Mar 7, 2010)

your yota looks better now than it did from the factory!


----------



## XLC93 (Oct 13, 2009)

Great job on the rebuild man! Truck looks AWESOME!


----------



## 502monte (Nov 26, 2009)

Great job on the rebuild. Did you make the flat bed yourself? Looking to do the same on mine way to much rust to fix, can't seem to find a good replacement.
Thanks


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Freebird;1022291 said:


> G.M. I decided coke to expensive but for a 12 pack of Diet Rite Cola if you want to build me a yota plow truck I'd be thrilled. I will even throw in a straw!!!!


Haha. Make it a twisty straw.



grt;1022745 said:


> your yota looks better now than it did from the factory!


Thanks



XLC93;1022820 said:


> Great job on the rebuild man! Truck looks AWESOME!


Thanks



502monte;1022879 said:


> Great job on the rebuild. Did you make the flat bed yourself? Looking to do the same on mine way to much rust to fix, can't seem to find a good replacement.
> Thanks


I found the flatbed in a junkyard on a older toyota truck. Bought it for $250. Only needed wirewheeled,primed and painted with rust oleum. It's a heavy duty bed. Well built.


----------



## A.Landscaping (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey nice work on the toyota i have a similar one that i just bought but i want to take the bed off and make it a flatbed almost like yours did you make it? Do you have any pics something to help me out where to start.


----------



## A.Landscaping (Feb 27, 2010)

Wait nevermind didnt see the respond above me sorry :whistling:


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

[/QUOTE]Thanks, I bought it stock on 3/09. I put a 2.5" lift on and rear Firestone airbags. I didn't want to buy new wheels or even go wider, so I put on 33x10.50x15 on the stock 15x7.5wheels . I was trying to go for the F350 look.[/QUOTE]

What do you mean by 2.5" lift? Coil Springs?


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

I bought the rough country 2.5" lift kit. It had all the drop down brackets, quad shocks and longer coils for the front. Blocks in rear. Took me 8hrs alone putting it on.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

G.M.Landscaping;1039259 said:


> I bought the rough country 2.5" lift kit. It had all the drop down brackets, quad shocks and longer coils for the front. Blocks in rear. Took me 8hrs alone putting it on.


And the pictures are where? lol


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

thesnowman269;1039283 said:


> And the pictures are where? lol


We're talking about my 94 F150. Not the lift on toyota.

Someone brought this thread back up asking about the lift above my post.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

G.M.Landscaping;1039284 said:


> We're talking about my 94 F150. Not the lift on toyota.
> 
> Someone brought this thread back up asking about the lift above my post.


Hmm maybe I should spend more time reading then posting lol


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Trucks needing some loving again after 4 years of plowing. Isn't salt great.
Engine had one low cylinder compression .

















Clutch throwout fork and bearing








Replacement engine and other parts from a parts truck I bought.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Most current pic


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Just seeing this thread for the first time ..... That Toyota will be "The Bomb" once again!!!!!


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

Like Neil Young says. "Rust never sleeps"

Too bad it couldn't al least take a three year nap.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

I also replaced all brake lines with copper nickle brake line. I bought it in 25' rolls.
That was the easiest stuff to work with and supposedly rust free.

Also sandblasted and painted the bed over the summer.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looking good see you got a newer chevy dump?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Look at that block!!! 

That will be a bad ass little plow truck.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

deere615;1673605 said:


> Looking good see you got a newer chevy dump?


yes, bought a 2004 Chevy 3500 4x4
dump in Feb . Sold both of my Fords.


----------

